

Does a smaller MMA cage mean more finishes? [2014] - jMyles
http://fightnomics.com/category/blog/hard-numbers-small-ufc-cage-part-1/

======
jMyles
Given the incredible finish rate in this weekend's UFC event, this detailed
and thoughtful analysis seemed relevant.

Part II is here: [http://fightnomics.com/category/blog/small-cage-analysis-
par...](http://fightnomics.com/category/blog/small-cage-analysis-part2-the-
what-and-the-how-of-the-finishers-cage/)

I surmise that non-fans might not realize that MMA has become a very data-
driven sport. It's not uncommon for a fighter to simply dominate because of a
better plan - some gyms now have data science teams that focus full-time for
12 weeks in advance of (and on) a particular fight.

